# Hilfe bei Vektorisierung eines Logos gesucht



## Schmerkus (17. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe mir kann jemand von Euch helfen?!

Ich möchte ein Polo-Shirt mit einem Logo drucken lassen.
Der Typ welcher mir diese Shirts bedruckt hat das Logo in verschiedenen Dateiformaten erhalten (siehe unten).
Nun bekam ich aber von ihm die Nachricht das er die Vektordaten in einem der Formate CDR, AI oder EPS benötigt. Leider habe absolut keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich dieses Logo nun vektorisieren kann, zumal ich auch über keines der entsprechenden Programme wie Illustrator, o.ä. verfüge.


Hier das Logo:
http://www.retter2008.de/images/logo.png
http://www.retter2008.de/images/logo.jpg
http://www.retter2008.de/images/logo.bmp
http://www.retter2008.de/images/logo.gif

Kann mir hierbei vielleicht jemand von Euch helfen, oder gar die Grafik vektorisieren?
Tausend Dank schon einmal Voraus!!

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Paraneuros (18. April 2007)

brauchst du noch hilfe?
wenn ja ich vektorisiere dir das Logo..okay?


----------



## Schmerkus (18. April 2007)

Hallo Paraneuros,

ja ich benötige die Hilfe noch!
Das wäre super wenn du mir die Bilder vektorisieren könntest.
Schonmal vorab vielen, vielen Dank

Übrigens: Du hast nen sehr guten Musikgeschmack 

Gruß
Markus

Nachtrag: Wenn eines der Logos vektorisiert wurde reicht das selbstverständlich! Ich hab nur mal alle vorhanden Formate hochgeladen, da ich nicht weiß welches man am besten nimmt zum vektorisieren!


----------

